# Indonesian Unmarried Partner Visa



## apw2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi, Hoping someone can answer a query I have regarding a Unmarried Partner visa.

This is a question relating to the future really, but:

My partner currently lives in Indonesia and is coming to see me in May for the first time officially as my partner. 
In October i'm going to fly over and see her with her family.
Towards the middle/end of next year she will be coming here to live with me for 6 months.

Using February this year as the start date of our relationship, would anyone know if this would be an acceptable 2 year waiting period to apply for this Unmarried Partner visa?

Also, I believe at the end of the 6 months she will have to return home and cannot start the visa process whilst staying/visiting here. Are there any difficulties/issues that we might face once she has moved back home? Also wondering at the time scale the visa will take, since she will leave her high position job to come here for 6 months and I don't want her to be struggling financially when back in Indonesia. 

I'm a British citizen from birth, own my own house and earn well over the required financially theshold, so these should not be an issue.
Just hoping some of the experts on here can help!

Thank you


----------

